# Plane Till / Storage



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

Cleaning up and reorganizing my shop. I believe I seen this in a fine woodworking mag a year or so ago. It is made from poplar pine and birch, wood in the rack. Did a little dovetail joinery because it has been a while and I needed the practice. It was a nice weekend project and honestly I am happy with the results. The staining was an afterthought and it shows. I should have let it go but it is in the shop so no harm no foul.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking storage cabinet. That's quite the plane selection you have there. Great work.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

nice :thumbsup:


----------

